# Looking for hopalong cassidy parts



## SpaceNoodles (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello, I am in search for the front and rear fender, chain guard, and rear rack for my 26 inch hopalong. If anyone has any tucked away and willing to sell please let me know. Condition is not really a problem for me, as long as its not too far gone. 

Thank you.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi
I believe I have all the Hoppy parts you need 
If still interested let me know I will send pics. 
Thanks Mike


----------



## JMack (Jul 28, 2019)

PM sent


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm posting this ad on the CABE soon but if you're still looking this may fit the bill. Not mine.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/hopalong-c...925585?hash=item288361f011:g:G0IAAOSwi~JdWzkh


----------



## zedsn (Oct 17, 2019)

I have  front and rear 26" rollfast fenders from the hopalong era and have a 26" hopalong rear carrier available. I have some studs left too. PM if interested.


----------



## captbob (Dec 29, 2019)

zedsn said:


> I have  front and rear 26" rollfast fenders from the hopalong era and have a 26" hopalong rear carrier available. I have some studs left too. PM if interested.



do you still have any studs left if so im interested. thanks


----------



## JMack (Dec 30, 2019)

Pair of fenders here $60 shipped they’re “restorable”more pics available ...


----------



## zedsn (Dec 30, 2019)

This is what I have left. 67 studs total. Pair of repop front hubcaps and a pair of repop medalions. Pair of original tank handles and original rechromed fork crown. Also 3 steer head decals.


----------



## Rafi (Mar 12, 2021)

I will like to know how much cost those parte please let me know


----------



## zedsn (Mar 12, 2021)

I will PM you.


----------



## JMack (Mar 13, 2021)

STILL HAVE FENDERS FOR SALE MAKE AN OFFER THANKS


----------



## Rafi (Mar 13, 2021)

$40.00


----------



## Rafi (Mar 13, 2021)

Rafi said:


> $40.00


----------



## 1motime (Mar 13, 2021)

_Hit the Red Start a Conversation on the left bottom_


----------



## Rafi (Apr 3, 2021)

Please call me (787) 627-8707 Thanks Rafael I will like to know what you have.


----------



## Rafi (May 1, 2021)

zedsn said:


> This is what I have left. 67 studs total. Pair of repop front hubcaps and a pair of repop medalions. Pair of original tank handles and original rechromed fork crown. Also 3 steer head decals.
> 
> View attachment 1116408


----------



## zedsn (May 2, 2021)

Sent Rafi a private message.


----------

